# Centering Stuff on this version of the Forum



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Is there anyway to centre stuff on this version of the forum?

You just stuck ​ round it in the last one

Cheers

James


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

nope because the BBcode tag doesn't exist in the standard phpBB.
There used to be a mod for it... but it's gone.​


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

KevinST said:


> nope because the BBcode tag doesn't exist in the standard phpBB.
> There used to be a mod for it... but it's gone.​




ok, no probs, thanks for you reply Kev

cheers

James​


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Not related to this, but no worth starting a new thread.

I found this version of the forum when i logged on this morning!










I quit and reopened I.E and got the normal version back

Aren't computers strange :?


----------

